# pussy-whipped



## IvOire

Pas moyen de trouver une traduction pour cette phrase : *"She's got you pussy-whipped"*... ça ne doit pas être très gentil, vu qu'un peu avant, le gars le traite de prétentieux et lui demande s'il s'est transformé en tapette. (Dans cette phrase, le SHE = la copine du gars à qui il dit ça)... Une idée? 
Merci!


----------



## heydzatsmi

dans mon magnifique dictionnaire de slang :
*pussy-whipped : *dominé par sa femme
he's totally *pussy-whipped : *c'est sa femme qui porte la culotte


----------



## IvOire

Ah là, je dis MERCI au dictionnaire de slang  !!! Et un grand merci pour la réponse ultra-rapide ! Je commence à adorer ce forum!


----------



## maddief24

A non-vulgar version of this expression (which I feel is used more often) is simply "whipped". Still, it's mostly used in reference to guys.


----------



## sonsinimitables

maddief24 said:


> A non-vulgar version of this expression (which I feel is used more often) is simply "whipped". Still, it's mostly used in reference to guys.



To clarify:  it is mostly _guys_ who are "whipped" and the _girls_ who are in control.  I thought it was a southern US expression.  

as in:  "He's SOO whipped" (she can make him do anything).  

It's a rather violent-sounding expression tho


----------



## joueurdebasson

"pussy-whipped" n'est pas une expression qu'on ne veut dire qu'entre les amis proches.  En générale on croyait que "pussy" est un terme très vulgaire.


----------



## sbus

1. ALWAYS applies to the male.

2. In modern colloquial English, it is NOT considered vulgar. Just slang...

3. Does NOT have sexual or scatalogical connotation, even though it is derivative of such a reference.

4. It basically says that a guy is a wimp/wuss/pussy (sic)/pushover/mama's boy/weak when it comes to his wife/girlfriend - SHE wears the pants in the family.

5. It is NOT a 'violent' reference, nor does it imply violence.

Basically it means the guy is so addicted to sex (pussy) with his significant other he won't risk pissing her off... even to stand up for himself in little decisions.

An example: I call my friend and ask if he wants to go out for a beer (he does). But instead of saying 'yes' he has to check with his girlfriend - and if she say's 'no' he'll tell me he's busy, can't, etc. SHE made the decision; he is too pussy-whipped to stand up for himself.


----------



## Bastoune

sbus said:


> 1. ALWAYS applies to the male.
> 
> 2. In modern colloquial English, it is NOT considered vulgar. Just slang...


 
I am sorry, but I believe it is still very vulgar.  

You can repeat to your grandmother, "My friend John is so whipped! His girlfriend always tells him what to do," but "pussy-whipped" never!!!


----------



## felicity09

Bastoune is absolutely right, it is a vulgar term and as far as I know, not one used by anyone with any class.


----------



## broglet

I've never heard this term used with the meanings given above. Pussy-whipping is, literally, whipping with a pussy (ie a cat). It could be extremely unpleasant, especially for the pussy. It might also mean whipping _of_ a pussy (vulgar BE for vagina) which could be an activity enjoyed by sado-masochists.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Broglet, I think it's mainly an American term, but I have come across it occasionally.  And the pussy is the sexual one, not the feline.


----------



## Budd

Of course the phrase is vulgar, of course it has nothing to do with sado-masochism involving cats, of course it refers to a man who is so afraid of offending or so addicted to getting sex (pussy) from a woman that he will do whatever she wants, of course it is AE and NOT limited to the South.  So much for the facts.  To return to IvOire's original question of a year and half ago, is there an equivalent French phrase--i.e., perhaps idiomatic and not literal--that translates the intention _and_ the vulgarity of "pussy whipped"?


----------



## sound shift

If you search on "henpecked" (the BE equivalent of AE "pussy-whipped") in the WR dictionary (above) you get "homme dont la femme porte la culotte" and a couple of other colourful expressions.


----------



## Budd

Colorful, familiar (vide supra), but sadly lacking in vulgarity--and pussy-whipped is intended to be vulgar.


----------



## mec_américain

Just adding my vote...in AE in my circles, pussy whipped means the man is letting himself be controlled by his woman's vagina.  I consider it vulgar (not that I'm complaining); you wouldn't use it without feeling pretty comfortable with the person you're talking to.


----------



## Khandoma

Going back to pussy-whipped :

[...]

How about :
"mené par le bout de la chatte" ?
Seems to me that would carry both the actual meaning and the vulgarity rather clearly. What do you think ?


----------



## sebgau

[...]
Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord: "Mené par le bout de la chatte" traduit très bien le sens (et la vulgarité).


----------



## spatula

If a man were described as being '(such) a pussy', it seems to me to be less vulgar and more acceptable in wider contexts. This may be simply because I'm more used to hearing that said of a weak man. However, 'pussy-whipped', whatever way you look at it it's derogatory. To the man, to the woman, to cats!


----------



## pt6d

Bonjour tout le monde,
Voilà comment je traduirais l'expression "Pussy-whipped": "Elle (sa femme) le dresse" ou bien encore "Il se fait dresser (par sa femme)".
Ici dresser a le sens de dominer. A ma connaissance ce sens n'est pas officiellement reconnu par la langue française, mais il est beaucoup utilisé chez les jeunes d'aujourd'hui.
Plus communément on entend, "je te dresse" pour dire "je te surpasse" dans un domaine.

EDIT: D'une façon plus soutenue et cette fois bien reconnue par la langue française, on dirait "Sa femme le mène à la baguette" ou encore "Elle le mène par le bout du nez".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

A vulgar modern version of "hen-pecked". "Ç'est sa femme qui porte la culotte", as mentioned five years ago, would be a good equivalent without the vulgarity; "whipped" is polite, like "He's such a wuss." Maybe "Ç'est un sans-couilles." (only slightly less vulgar, if at all) exists in French? Natives, please confirm - thanks!


----------



## pt6d

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> A vulgar modern version of "hen-pecked". "Ç'est sa femme qui porte la culotte", as mentioned five years ago, would be a good equivalent without the vulgarity; "whipped" is polite, like "He's such a wuss." "Maybe "Ç'est un sans-colilles." (only slightly less vulgar, if at all) exists in French? Natives, please confirm - thanks!



Bonjour,

Effectivement la meilleure traduction de "pussy-whipped" reste "porter la culotte". 
Exemple: C'est sa femme qui porte la culotte
Ici le mot "culotte" se réfère à la partie du vêtement qui au 18ème différenciait les nobles (porteurs de culottes) des paysans (les "sans-culottes").


Quant à l'expression "c'est un sans couilles", elle n'existe pas en tant que telle. 
On dit plutôt d'un homme (ou d'une femme) : "qu'il n'a pas de couilles" et à contrario, "qu'il a des couilles" ou encore "qu'il en a dans le pantalon".


Par contre l'expression "*couille-molle*" traduit bien l'idée d'une personne lâche ou sans courage.
L'expression est toujours au singulier. 
Exemple: Ce gars est une vraie couille-molle.


----------



## Kecha

Khandoma said:


> "mené par le bout de la chatte" ?
> Seems to me that would carry both the actual meaning and the vulgarity rather clearly. What do you think ?


Sound wierd,  because in the expression "Elle le mène par le bout du nez" we're talking about HIS nose (imagine her pinching his nose and leading him on to wherever she wants, the same you would from a cow's nose ring).
So "Elle le mène par le bout de la chatte" implies he's the one with a pussy that's she's somehow using to do what she wants. Wierd image.



pt6d said:


> "Sa femme le mène à la baguette" ou encore "Elle le mène par le bout du nez".


 

A slight modification of these expressions leads to: elle le mène *par* la b*r*aguette.
Most would understand although it's not a set, official expression. Not too vulgar but does bring back the sex implications into the equation.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"par la b*r*aguette" - exactly; par le bout, not of his nose, but by that of the organ men think with, found behind the zipper. (Cf. the well-known expression, "Les hommes pensent avec leur couilles.", or the definition, "Cravate: Accessoire vestimentiaire  servant à indiquer la direction vers le cerveau, chez l'homme.")


----------



## wildan1

Kecha said:


> A slight modification of these expressions leads to: elle le mène *par* la b*r*aguette.
> Most would understand although it's not a set, official expression. Not too vulgar but does bring back the sex implications into the equation.


This is possible, but I think some are over-interpreting the sexual implications of_ pussy-whipped_. It might be the effects of sexual attraction, but in my experience that aspect often isn't at all present when the term is used. I think of a guy who doesn't stand up to his partner out of fear or avoidance more than sexual attraction.


----------



## Pauline Meryle

"Hen-pecked" came at once into my mind as a non-vulgar alternative, but it's probably just BE and also rather old-fashioned.


----------



## wildan1

Pauline GFG said:


> "Hen-pecked" came at once into my mind as a non-vulgar alternative, but it's probably just BE and also rather old-fashioned.


No, it is not just BE, Pauline--it is widely used in AE, too--but is fairly dated nowadays. But we are trying to find a French equivalent in this thread...


----------



## barryglick

We have a term, alas, in English--pussy whipped.   It means being completely dominated by your spouse or girlfriend. Is there an analog in French?


----------



## wildan1

Hello barryglick,

Have a look at this thread for some ideas: _henpecked husband._ Probably the closest idea from it could be:
_Il est tyrannisé par sa femme !_

Your term is vulgar, which_ henpecked_ is not, nor are any of the French suggestions in the above thread.

Let's see if someone can offer a French expression of a vulgar register.


----------



## Micia93

You mean something like : "elle le mène par la queue"? (instead of "le bout du nez")


----------



## Topsie

Micia93 said:


> You mean something like : "elle le mène par la queue"? (instead of "le bout du nez")



Or _il est mené par la braguette! _


----------



## wildan1

Topsie said:


> Or _il est mené par la braguette! _


I think that expression has another meaning, Topsie.


----------

